# John Flavel: The Mystery of Providence



## blhowes (May 19, 2004)

I decided to give my brain a break from reading about dispensationalism, progressive dispensationalism, etc and just pick a book off my bookshelf to read for the fun of it. I started reading John Flavel's book &quot;The Mystery of Providence&quot; tonight and I'm really enjoying it. Has anybody read this book before? How'd you like it?

This is the only book I have by John Flavel. Has anybody read any others that he wrote? Any recommendations?

Bob


----------



## fredtgreco (May 19, 2004)

Flavel is exceedingly excellent. I have a running joke with my pastor that Flavel is the &quot;poor man's Owen.&quot;

Seriously, his stuff is great. I highly recommend [u:bc140cb5cb]Method of Grace.[/u:bc140cb5cb]


----------



## blhowes (May 20, 2004)

[b:971dc6073a]Fred wrote:[/b:971dc6073a]
I have a running joke with my pastor that Flavel is the &quot;poor man's Owen.&quot;

I was reminded by the note on the inside cover of the book that the book was a gift to me from a sovereign grace preaching who first introduced me to Calvinism. &quot;The poor man's Owen&quot; sounds very appropriate, seeing as how I got it for free and considering my present financial state. 

Thanks for the book recommendation.

Bob


----------



## blhowes (May 20, 2004)

I read something interesting in the book where he gives examples of God's providence. I was wondering if anybody knows any details of the story behind this.

[quote:0434e46664]And as weak and improbable means have been blessed with success to the Church in general, so to the preservation of its particular members also. A spider, by weaving her web over the mouth of an oven, shall hide a servant of Christ, Du Moulin, from his enemies, who took refuge there in that bloody Parisian massacre.[/quote:0434e46664]

Anybody ever heard of this before? 

Providence is such an interesting thing to think about. God is truly in control of His universe. It amazes me how He can even use those who are in rebellion against him to carry out his purpose. Amazing.

Bob


----------



## Ianterrell (May 20, 2004)

Bob,

This reminds me of a conversation I had with a newly regenerate friend a few months ago. Before she God poured his grace into her heart she had been terrified of demons and spirits. She was scared to think that Satan was out there and hated her. 

After her conversion she shared with me her unique confidence in God. We were studying the attributes of God in a college group, and discussing God's sovereignty. She was so in love with the strength that God exerted over creation. &quot;God is in control of Satan!&quot; She as a Christian did not have to fear anything or anyone that was not mighty like her God.


----------



## blhowes (May 20, 2004)

Ian,
That's a neat testimony. The verse that says &quot;greater is He that is in you, then he that is in the world&quot; is true indeed.

I'm having a blast reading this book and pondering God's providence. Its really some powerful stuff. Just the short amount that I've read has made me revisit some inaccurate thoughts I've had about some verses. For example, Romans 8:28,

Rom 8:28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

Bad and unexpected things happen to all of us. I have to admit that, regarding this verse, my thinking has been &quot;bad things happen, but somehow in the end things will be OK&quot;. I don't mean to change or add anything to the scriptures, but I think maybe a better way to think of the verse would be:

...And we know that God works all things together for good to them that love God...

Just a thought,
Bob

[Edited on 5-20-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## wsw201 (May 20, 2004)

Bob,

The Mystery of Providence is an excellent book and I highly recommend it to everyone. We always keep copies of it on our book shelf at Church.


----------



## blhowes (May 20, 2004)

Wayne,
I've only read 50 pages so far and I can see why you so highly recommend it.
Bob


----------



## Casey (Jan 4, 2007)

I recently obtained a copy of this book today, and providentially at the perfect time -- since in my Christian Spirituality class we just discussed that one aspect of Reformed piety is meditation on the providence of God!  

Anyway, I took the time to type out Chapter 8 of this book (it's not very long) for my blog: *The Duty of Meditation on Providence*

Enjoy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is an extract from Flavel's book.


----------

